# Usertest - Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung, ARGB



## Animaniac (16. Oktober 2020)

*Usertest - Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung, ARGB*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.alpenfoehn.de/en/products/water-cooler/gletscherwasser-360-en

Pünktlich zum Wochenende ist das Paket eingetroffen.
An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an caseking.de für den schnellen Versand.

Getestet wird die Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser Komplett-Wasserkühlung mit 360mm Radiator in der "Silent Edition".
Diese Version erlaubt Lüfterdrehzahlen zwischen 500 und 1600rpm (Es gibt noch eine "High Speed" Version mit Lüfterdrehzahlen zwischen 500 und 2200rpm).

*Das Testsystem:*
Gehäuse: be Quiet Dark Base 700
Mainboard: ASUS Strix Z490 E Gaming
CPU: Core i9 10850K (kein OC)
RAM: Corsair Ballistix 2x16GB DDR4 3600
Grafik: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X
HDD: 1x WD black, 1x WD green (die SSDs sind lautlos)

_Diagnosesoftware: CPUID HWMonitor Version 1.42.0
Alle Schallpegelmessungen wurden am offenen Gehäuse in ca. 20cm über dem CPU Kühler durchgeführt (gemessen wurde immer das gesamte System). "Messgerät": I-Phone 8 (aufgrund einheitlicher Hardware angeblich besser als mein privates Android Handy)._

*Vergleich Luftkühlung*
Noctua NH-D15 chromax black 2x 140mm Lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für eine einigermaßen gute Vergleichbarkeit wurde das System einmal aufgewärmt.
Hierzu habe ich einen Durchlauf Cinnebench R20 laufen lassen (_wobei der i9 10850K mit 4,8Ghz allcore 6155pts erreicht hat_).
Nach einer kurzen Beruhigungsphase wurden dann die Messungen durchgeführt.


*Leerlauf**Cinnebench R20**Prime 95v30.3 build 4 beta Small FFTs*~0,8Ghz // 3,6W4,8Ghz allcore // 214W3,9Ghz allcore // 125W


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Lautstärke: 38dB avg***Lautstärke: 47dB avg*Lautstärke: 41dB avg*
*avg = avarage (durchschnittlicher Schallpegel)

*Unboxing*
Alles kommt gut verpackt und geschützt in einem stabilen Karton.
Alle Bauteile sind mit Folie oder in Karton eingeschlagen gut geschützt, nichts kann in der Box umherfliegen oder zerkratzen.
Der Radiator und die Wasserpumpe sind natürlich schon fest miteinander verbunden, Lüfter und Montagematerial liegen in separaten Kartons bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verarbeitung/Qualität/Haptik*
Die Verarbeitung wirkt auf den ersten Blick sehr gut. Alles fühlt sich wertig an und es gibt keine Spuren von Produktionsrückständen.
Weder Grat an den metallischen Bauteilen noch Gussnasen an den Kunststoffteilen lassen sich feststellen.
Die Lüfter sind schwer und wertig, alles in allem ist die Qualität für den Preis besser als ich erwartet habe.

*Montage*
Die Montageanleitung ist klar und eindeutig beschrieben. Es liegt ein großer, bebilderter Plan bei, welcher eindeutig die Montageschritte für AMD oder Intel Plattformen zeigt und erklärt.
Die Montage geht gut von der Hand, ich hatte Hilfe von meiner Frau aber auch alleine ist die Montage kein Problem.
Dank Montagerahmen vom Dark Base 700 lässt sich alles bequem auf dem Schreibtisch montieren bevor man es dann mit Radiator ins Gehäuse setzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Optik*
Wow, das ist verdammt cool... aber da Optik ja nun wirklich Geschmacksache ist lasse ich hier die Bilder sprechen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Test Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 360*
Der Test wurde unter den gleichen Bedingungen durchgeführt wie der Test der Luftkühlung.


*Leerlauf**Cinnebench R20**Prime 95v30.3 build 4 beta Small FFTs*~0,8Ghz // 3,7W4,8Ghz allcore // 214W3,9Ghz allcore // 125W


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lautstärke: 38dB avg***Lautstärke: 46dB avg***Lautstärke: 38dB avg***
*avg = avarage (durchschnittlicher Schallpegel)

Subjektive Bewertung der Pumpe
Die Pumpe arbeitet sehr leise und erzeugt keine Vibrationen. Keine Bauteile geraten in Schwingung und auch das Board gerät nicht in Resonanz.
Leider hat die Pumpe ein sehr leises hörbares "Pfeifen" im mittleren Frequenzbereich.

Subjektive Bewertung der Lüfter
Die Lüfter sind im normalen Betrieb (500rpm) nicht wahrnehmbar und erzeugen ebenfalls keinerlei Vibrationen oder Resonanzen.
Im Vergleich zu den bisher von mir verwendeten be Quiet Lüftern stehen diese in nichts nach.

*Fazit*
Alles in allem ist dies wohl eine gute AIO Wasserkühlung, mir fehlt die Erfahrung und der Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern/Modellen.
Die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut kann meinen NH-D15 aber nicht schlagen, die Messwerte liegen auf Augenhöhe und liegen im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.

Zusammengefasst:
+ sehr gute Verarbeitung
+ einfache Montage
+ gute Kühlleistung
+ super Optik

- Die Pumpe ist leise, aber ein leises Pfeifen ist wahrnehmbar (Update, die Pumpe ist nach einer gewissen Zeit schon nervig)
- kann einen Noctua NH-D15 nicht schlagen


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

Schöne Übersicht, danke dir für die Mühe! 

Ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen:
-Hast du das Logo absichtlich so montiert, also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass sich das auch drehen lässt?
-Die Logo Platten die dabei sind, aus was bestehen die? Plastik? Ich würde gerne meine eigenen Logos kreieren und dafür wäre das interessant zu wissen 
-Ist im Lieferumfang irgendwas zu finden zur Garantie?
-Die Schrauben mit denen der Radiator verschraubt ist, gehen durch Lüfter und Radiator hindurch, also eine lange Schraube, oder kann man den Radiator auch getrennt von den Lüftern ins Case schrauben?
-Kann man die Pumpe an sich ausrichten wie man möchte? Also die Enden der Schläuche?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Animaniac (16. Oktober 2020)

Kein Ding, hatte eh vor einen eigenen Test zu machen, da war die schriftliche Zusammenfassung nicht mehr so viel Mehraufwand.

Das Logo lässt sich drehen, allerdings wollte ich nicht mit all zu viel Gewalt dran drehen, der Deckel ging nicht ab und daher hab ich es erst einmal so gelassen. Werde ich mich die Tage auch noch einmal mit beschäftigen.
Die Logoplatten sind aus Kunststoff ja. Das sind so dünne Einsätze die sich leicht tauschen lassen. Sollte man leicht selbst herstellen können, evtl. sogar mit bedruckbarer Folie.
Hab noch keine Garantiekarte gefunden, müsste ich noch einmal den Inhalt vom Karton auf den Kopf stellen, aber heute nicht mehr  sonst beim Hersteller schauen.
Die Lüfter werden mit langen Schrauben an den Radiator geschraubt, erst dann wird das gesamte Paket mit kurzen Schrauben ins Gehäuse geschraubt. Also ja, man kann den Radiator auch getrennt ins Gehäuse schrauben.
Die Pumpe lässt sich im 90° Raster installieren, unten, links, oben oder halt rechts. Passte aber mit den Schlauchlängen so am besten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

Perfekt danke dir! Das hört sich sehr gut an, ich denke ich werde auch bestellen. 


Animaniac schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Garantiekarte gefunden, müsste ich noch einmal den Inhalt vom Karton auf den Kopf stellen, aber heute nicht mehr  sonst beim Hersteller schauen.


Ich konnte bei Alpenföhn nichts finden, daher die Frage. Ist ein wirklich wichtiger Punkt, weil wir hier eine Mischung aus Alu und Kupfer haben...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2020)

Garantie ist offiziell zwei Jahre. Das würde ich aber nicht als negative Ansage zur Lebensdauer werten, Alpenföhn gibt allgemein nicht mehr und als deutscher Hersteller bestehen etwas bessere Chancen auf Kulanz. Die Serienlogos haben Nuten in 90° Orientierung, aber man könnte sich aus Plastikscheiben (ich schätze 1, 1,5 oder 2 mm) auch selbst welche basteln, die wahlweise frei drehbar wären.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Garantie ist offiziell zwei Jahre. Das würde ich aber nicht als negative Ansage zur Lebensdauer werten, Alpenföhn gibt allgemein nicht mehr und als deutscher Hersteller bestehen etwas bessere Chancen auf Kulanz. Die Serienlogos haben Nuten in 90° Orientierung, aber man könnte sich aus Plastikscheiben (ich schätze 1, 1,5 oder 2 mm) auch selbst welche basteln, die wahlweise frei drehbar wären.


Oder man setzt die mitgelieferte komplett transparante Logo-Platte ein, kauft sich schwarze Klebefolie bei Amazon für 5€, schneidet sein individuelles Logo aus der Klebefolie aus und klebt es anschließend auf die Logoplatte. Durch die Beleuchtung dürfte das nicht auffallen, dass es so selbst gebastelt ist. Der Aufwand hingegen ist minimal und dürfte einem erlauben, das Logo so oft zu wechseln wie man lustig ist und einem sind bei der Gestaltung keine Grenzen gesetzt. Ich hab so eine Folie bestellt und kann gerne mal Bilder schicken wie das Ganze aussieht, wenn es angekommen ist.

In deinem anderen Beitrag mit dem Quarzsand hat man ja diese Möglichkeit des Wechselns nicht   Das ist ja gerade das tolle, wenn ich Lust auf was anderes habe, klebe ich einfach was neues drauf


----------



## Jarafi (20. Oktober 2020)

Du kannst bei der Logoplatte ruhig etwas fester zupacken, dann geht die einfach ab. 

LG


----------



## Animaniac (20. Oktober 2020)

Hab mich nun doch gegen die Wasserkühlung entschieden, die Betriebsgeräusche der Pumpe störten mich zu sehr.
Der NH-D15 ist so mächtig, der steht der Kühlleistung in nichts nach.
Allerdings fand ich die Alpenföhn Lüfter so gut, dass ich diese nun ohne Wasserkühlung im Deckel installieren werde, natürlich ebenfalls in der silent Version aber in 140mm.

Eigentlich schade, so viel Platz rings um die CPU ist eigentlich ganz cool gewesen.

Ganz nebenbei hab ich den 10850K nun auf max 4,8Ghz allcore gesetzt und die Spannung manuell auf 1,29V gestellt (vorerst). Das 10 Kern Monster ist damit im CB-R20 von 210W auf nun 174W gefallen und erreicht die 70°C nicht mehr.
Undervolting schmeckt dem 10850K echt gut, erste OC Versuche waren allerdings sehr erfolglos, ohne viel Spannung will er nicht über 5Ghz gehen, da merkt man dann schon die Selektion zum 10900K.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab so eine Folie bestellt und kann gerne mal Bilder schicken wie das Ganze aussieht, wenn es angekommen ist.


Würde mich auch interessieren, gerne mal Bilder posten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2020)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Hab mich nun doch gegen die Wasserkühlung entschieden, die Betriebsgeräusche der Pumpe störten mich zu sehr.


Na das hört sich ja nicht so toll an, bin mal gespannt wie das bei mir ist.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, gerne mal Bilder posten.


Werd ich machen. Mindfactory ist nur mal wieder super mit ihren Aktualisierungen. Hatte bestellt am Samstag (!) und da stand verfügbar. Heute, 3 Tage später, kommt die Meldung "ist ausverkauft, wird am 22.10. erwartet". Wird dann wohl doch erst Wochenende...


----------



## Animaniac (20. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Na das hört sich ja nicht so toll an, bin mal gespannt wie das bei mir ist.


Bin gespannt, ob du das auch so empfindest.
Echt gute AIO aber die Pumpe hat mich enttäuscht, das geht definitiv besser.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Oktober 2020)

Moin, du kannst die Pumpe bei der Gletscherwasser auch regeln. Ab ca. 1800 +- ist das Teil Silent. LG


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2020)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Moin, du kannst die Pumpe bei der Gletscherwasser auch regeln. Ab ca. 1800 +- ist das Teil Silent. LG


Wie regelst du die denn? Ich dachte, die läuft immer mit 12 Volt?


----------



## Animaniac (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren, der Pumpenanschluss auf dem Board 12V/3A gibt keine Regelung her.
Das würde nur über den CPU FAN Anschluss gehen, hab abern icht gefunden wie viel Ampere die Pumpe zieht.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Oktober 2020)

Grundsätzlich muss die Pumpe nicht mit 12 Volt laufen/arbeiten, Vorteil der EKL. Je nach Board geht das per Pumpen-Anschluss nicht, da musst an einen FAN->Sys ausweichen vom Board. 0,2 A als Wert, was die Pumpe zieht. Dann machst dir halt eine "Lüfterkurve" für die Pumpe fertig. Geht ja bis ca. 1200 runter. Musst schauen, was sich anbietet zwecks CPU. LG


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> In deinem anderen Beitrag mit dem Quarzsand hat man ja diese Möglichkeit des Wechselns nicht   Das ist ja gerade das tolle, wenn ich Lust auf was anderes habe, klebe ich einfach was neues drauf



Acryl kannst du auch mit Wunschdurchmesser bestellen. Nach 10 Sekunden Googlen finde ich für 1× 6 cm, 2 mm Dicke (Maß geraten) 6 Euro, für 10× 16 Euro. Wenn du mit Kleben deine Vorstellungen umsetzen kannst, ist das vermutlich noch günstiger, aber wenn nicht, dann gibt es trotzdem keinen Grund zur Zurückhaltung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Acryl kannst du auch Wunschdurchmesser bestellen. Nach 10 Sekunden Googlen finde ich für 1× 6 cm, 2 mm Dicke (Maß geraten) 6 Euro, für 10× 16 Euro. Wenn du mit Kleben deine Vorstellungen umsetzen kannst, ist das vermutlich noch günstiger, aber wenn nicht, dann gibt es trotzdem keinen Grund zur Zurückhaltung.


Gut zu wissen! Die AiO ist übrigens jetzt auf dem Weg und sollte Morgen ankommen. Dann bau ich das Zeug mal ein, teste die gewünschten Sachen und wenn alles läuft wie es soll, bestell ich die Folie die dank Prime schnell da sein sollte und poste die Ergebnisse dann am Wochenende


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juni 2021)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen! Die AiO ist übrigens jetzt auf dem Weg und sollte Morgen ankommen. Dann bau ich das Zeug mal ein, teste die gewünschten Sachen und wenn alles läuft wie es soll, bestell ich die Folie die dank Prime schnell da sein sollte und poste die Ergebnisse dann am Wochenende


Hey,

ich möchte ein neues System aufsetzen und liebäugele gerade auch mit der AiO Gletscherwasser. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob du mit der AiO zufrieden bist und mir 'ne Empfehlung aussprechen kannst? Animaniac berichtete von störenden Betriebsgeräuschen der Pumpe - hattest du die auch?


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich möchte ein neues System aufsetzen und liebäugele gerade auch mit der AiO Gletscherwasser. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob du mit der AiO zufrieden bist und mir 'ne Empfehlung aussprechen kannst? Animaniac berichtete von störenden Betriebsgeräuschen der Pumpe - hattest du die auch?


Hey, ich nutze die AiO immer noch und kann sie absolut empfehlen. Ich bemerke gar keine störenden Geräusche und alles was ich in meinem Usertest so geschrieben hab, gilt immer noch nach fast 1 Jahr jetzt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2021)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hey, ich nutze die AiO immer noch und kann sie absolut empfehlen. Ich bemerke gar keine störenden Geräusche und alles was ich in meinem Usertest so geschrieben hab, gilt immer noch nach fast 1 Jahr jetzt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


Super, Danke für die Antwort! Würdest mir noch bitte den Link zu Deinem Usertest senden?


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Super, Danke für die Antwort! Würdest mir noch bitte den Link zu Deinem Usertest senden?








						[Usertest] Alttagstest Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240
					

Hallo zusammen :D  Wie einige bereits wissen, hab ich mir die o.g. AiO ja auch bestellt und versprochen ein paar Werte zu liefern. Ich werde hier kein Review schreiben über jegliche Packungsbeilagen, oder irgendwas, sondern viel mehr wie die AiO so im Alltag performed und vor allem einige offene...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Parvos (4. August 2021)

Läuft auch bei mir seit sieben Monaten geräusch- und problemlos.


----------



## RaptorTP (5. August 2021)

Wait wait wait ?! .. Was läuft denn hier für ein Film ?
Erst mal Danke für deinen Test. Auch wenn das Gehäuse der absolute FAIL ist und auch der einzige Grund dafür das eine 360 AiO im Deckel so schlecht abschneidet.

Wir reden über das Dark Base 700, richtig ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das hier: https://www.bequiet.com/de/case/1203
mit dem beinahe völlig geschlossenem Deckel !? ... kann man schlecht der AiO die Schuld geben  

Jetzt zu den Lüftern:
Aber als ich eben 500 U/min gelesen habe, hab ich gedacht ich sehe ja wohl nicht richtig.

Ich hatte mir erst kürzlich 2x 120mm Wing Boost 3 ARGB zugelegt und war einfach nur baff als die Drecksdinger sich nur bis 760 U/min als absolutes Minimum runterdrehen ließen.

Auch in den Specs stand dann dort min 700 U/min.

Ja naiv, zugegeben !
Muss aber auch dazu gestehen das ich eben etwas be quiet, Noctua und Arctic Cooling verföhnt war.
Dort muss man nicht erst online nachschauen ob das möglich ist.

Schaue ich hier nach, kommen mir die bekannten Drehzahlen zum Vorschein:






						120mm Lüfter - Alpenföhn
					

Alpenföhn: Geräuschoptimierte und effiziente 80mm, 120mm und 140mm Lüfter aus der Basic Fan Serie und der Wing Boost 2 Serie




					www.alpenfoehn.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anbei nochmal als Bild - sonst ändern die Jungs das auch noch und ich erzähl nur Quatsch.

und in den Specs steht dann wirklich frech 500-1600 U/min ?!?






						Alpenföhn® 120mm Wing Boost 3 RGB - Alpenföhn
					

Premium-Markenhersteller von CPU Kühlern, Lüftern, Festplattenkühlern und Zubehör. Die Produkte von Alpenföhn gehören zu den meist gefragtesten Kühlungskomponenten auf dem Markt.




					www.alpenfoehn.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fühlt man sich dann schon ein wenig veräppelt !

Weil eben die Lüfter nur mindestens 760rpm liefen (in meinem Fall) hab ich diese weiterverkauft.
So hübsch es auch war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war im idle eindeutig hörbar. Also wenn ich NIX am Rechner gemacht habe.
Jupp - quasi ein ANTI-SILENT System, selbst im idle.

Jetzt sitzen wieder die Noctuas drauf.

Ich schreib die Jungs auch diesbezüglich mal direkt an und lasse das dann gegeben falls bei gh.de korrigieren.

TANTE EDITH:  meine Lüfter waren aus 2019 - der erste Generation.
*Die neueren haben alle 500 U/min als Mindestdrehzahl ! Also passt das so.*
Fehler auf deren Seite wird korrigiert


----------

